# The Emperor's Will



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Black Library have pulled a fast one. A new novel, at £25, has been snuck into the releases for November coming. _The Emperor's Will: Agents of the Imperium_, a novel I have never heard of before and is not a Print on Demand, so it can't be old. But if it were new we would have heard something about it before.










Whatever it is the cover-art is a classic. There's a certain presence in the Corpse-Emperor on his throne of lies. Does anyone recognize this novel from past releases?


Lord of the Night


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think it's old, but I think it might be a source book type item about the agents (Inquisition) of the Imperium.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

looks good, and as the Collected Visions was £30 I suspect this is a source book. some classic art work there. I love art books, like Collected Visions, as they are quite inspirational.

Looking forward to this!!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The name alone will warrant buying this one.

But 40€ and hard back... Liber Chaotica size?


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

It is an Art Book focused on the Imperium...

"A celebration of the art of Warhammer 40,000, The Emperor's Will focuses on the astropaths, navigators, inquisitors and other agents of the Imperium that add to the richness of this war-torn universe. Packed with previously unseen illustrations by John Blanche and David Gallagher as well as a host of classic images, The Emperor's Will provides an unparalleled glimpse into inner workings of the Imperium of Man."


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks good, but at £25, it's a no go I'm afraid... I'll wait a year and try E-Bay!!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

after seeing the preview I am totally looking forward to this and am glad my guess was right


----------

